# A Trip To Israel



## merlin (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello from Jerusalem, we have spent a long day walking around the old town here and have just got back at 10pm. We are settled in our small studio apartment in a nice residential area about a 15 minute walk to the centre, it's a lovely stroll along the disused train track that used to run to Tel Aviv, it's been planked with wood and the whole length landscaped. 
I just love Jerusalem, the history the people who are very friendly and helpful, it feels very safe and the weather at the moment is perfect in the mid 70s day and night, so good for evening strolls.

Here are a few random photos I took..

The first one from the plane leaving St.Petersburg on Saturday morning..










Looking towards "The Mount of Olives" from the old city​







Towards the new city​














The train track path from our studio to town, this was early this morning, it became very busy a few of hours later​







There are lots of bakeries here, we were invited in take photos at this one...​






 
Another bakery store a few doors away​

















By the western wall (wailing wall) which is divided into a men's and women's section, but the men of course peep around the barrier and take photos of the women  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​







Just took these on our way back​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

Merlin I loved seeing you and your gal there! You guys see so much around the world. The history of that place!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2018)

Great photos Merlin, thanks for sharing.  You and your wife do so much traveling, I don't know if I'd have all that energy, you two are such a nice couple. :love_heart:


----------



## terry123 (Oct 15, 2018)

Great pictures. Wish I could visit there.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 15, 2018)

Sounds like an interesting place.  I've never been to that part of the world, but now that we're retired we're getting around a lot more. 
Have a great time and thanks for the photos.


----------



## merlin (Oct 15, 2018)

Here is a video of a party we came across last night on the way back to our studio, they seemed to be having a good time


----------



## merlin (Oct 15, 2018)

Sorry about the video above which I hadn't listed properly, it should work now...


----------



## terry123 (Oct 16, 2018)

Fun!!


----------



## merlin (Oct 16, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]We did an awful lot of walking today, well over 10 miles and a lot uphill, so we are a tad footsore, but it was well worth it.

We went to the Garden of Gethsemane and climbed the Mount of Olives, where there were amazing views to the city of Jerusalem.

A few of the photos we took below.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​



[FONT=&quot]The Mount of Olives is encompassed by thousand of graves, being regarded as the ideal place to be buried.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]A tour group taking in the view...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]A Russian Orthodox church built at the top of the Mount in the 19th century[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]Descending into the church grotto, devoted to the Virgin Mary at the foot of the Mount of Olives, by the side of the Garden of Gethsemane.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]This is the long queue to see the tomb of the Virgin Mary, but there is a peep hole to the side where you can see the top of the tomb where people have tossed money.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]Through the peep hole [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]Walking back down..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]The train track walk back to the studio[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​


----------



## merlin (Oct 16, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> Sounds like an interesting place.  I've never been to that part of the world, but now that we're retired we're getting around a lot more.
> Have a great time and thanks for the photos.



I would recommend coming here Capt Lightning, it's a really fascinating place and the weather in October is perfect. The people here amazingly helpful and generally friendly.


----------



## Pam (Oct 16, 2018)

Enjoyed your photos, just great!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2018)

Beautiful photos. Amazing what they did with those train tracks. For some reason I thought it was always stifling hot there.


----------



## merlin (Oct 19, 2018)

Here a few more photos of the area around the Garden of Gethsemane...

Tombs of the apostles












Looking across to Gethsemane and the Basilica alongside it.
​







The garden of Gethsemane complete with gardener​










​


----------

